# Sexing Gold Spilo's



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I am embarking on another crazy experiment&#8230; I have set my golds; {AKA S.maculatus} up for spawn&#8230; They have started nest building again&#8230;I have been told they can be sexed under a microscope up to 6mm&#8230; I will be sexing and sorting 50 males, and 50 females&#8230;Maybe I can help you hobbyist with identification in the future&#8230; I will be studying the behavior patterns of both male, and females independent&#8230; I will also be monitoring there growth pattern and interaction as a group&#8230; Once they get 3 inches I will set up three 90 gallon tanks&#8230; one with 10 males, one with 10 females, and one with 5 and 5&#8230;.Those of you that know me, know I take very good observations and documentation&#8230; I will keep all you guys informed, and post pics of individual male and females @ various stages of development and growth&#8230;

I still swear Golds are easier to breed than reds&#8230; But everyone has the own personal experiences... And I have mine&#8230;.

PS&#8230; any one interested in sexed Spilo's in the future hit me up or shoot me an E-mail&#8230;.I will sex more upon request!!!
I don't ship but the fishcatcher, may be able to help with shipping if necessary&#8230;


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds like a very interesting experiment, S_C - keep us updated on your findings :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I know there is a lot of dis-belief here… I can understand why… All interested, will be provided a graphics file to verify the sexing… Not the individual fish, but all the fish… If I sex 100 male and female, there will be 2 files.. One called male, and one called female… The male file will have 100 individual pic, and also the female file… As of now I can’t come up with any other idea for verification… I can’t house each fish in a separate tank, but I can put males, and females into separate thanks… Glad you like my idea Judazzz


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Sounds like a plan. Can't wait for the info to be ready!


----------

